# Παπαγάλοι > Εκπαίδευση >  Αρχάριος με cockatiel!

## george45

Γειά σας είμαι ο Γιώργος, νέο μέλος και αρχάριος με παπαγάλους cockatiel!
Ένας φίλος μου χάρισε ένα αρσενικό (μάλλον) τον Πάρι με το κλουβί του!Του εμφανίστηκε στο μπαλκόνι του ελαφρά χτυπημένος στη φτερούγα!
Ήταν ενήλικος αλλά στα 2 χρόνια που τον είχε είπε ότι μεγάλωσε ακόμη λίγο, οπότε τον υπολογίζει ηλικιακά κάτω των 4 ετών!
Ο Πάρις νομίζω ότι ήταν εισαγωγής γιατί είναι λίγο άγριος κι ο φιλος μου δεν ασχολήθηκε με την εκπαίδευσή του!Τον έχω 20 ημέρες, ασχολούμαι καθημερινά μαζί του πλησιάζω το κλουβί αργά και του σφυράω!Όταν πάω να τον πιάσω ανοίγει το ράμφος και κράζει απειλητικά!Τον βγάζω έξω (με γάντι γιατί δαγκώνει) κάθε 2 με 3 ημέρες και τον αφήνω μόνο σε ένα δωμάτιο και είδα ότι ευτυχώς είναι πιο ήρεμος και δεν πετάει πέρα δώθε!Επίσης του άφησα την τροφή κοντά στο κλουβί και πήγε κι έφαγε!
Μπορώ να κάνω κάτι άλλο να τον εκπαιδεύσω;
Ευχαριστώ και συγνώμη αν σας κούρασα!

----------


## ROSSIGNOL

Για σου Γιώργο καλός ήρθες στην παρέα.

----------


## Athina

Καλώς ήρθες Γιώργο!
Περιμένουμε να μας γνωρίσεις τον Πάρη!!!

*Βήματα εξημέρωσης του παπαγάλου μας*

----------


## george45

Eυχαριστώ να' σαι καλά!

----------


## george45

Ευχαριστώ για την ενημέρωση!

----------


## moutro

Καλημέρα και καλώς ήρθες Γιώργο!!!Καλή επιτυχία με το φιλαράκο σου είναι πολύ όμορφος.Το μόνο που μπορώ να σου πω εγώ να σε βοηθήσω είναι να μην τον πιάνεις για να βγει έξω,πρέπει τα χέρια σου να τα συνδυάσει με "καλα" πράγματα (λιχουδιές που θα του δίνεις). Ανοιγέ του τη πορτούλα και βέζε τον να πατήσει στο χέρι σου για να βγεί ή έστω να βγαίνει μόνος του. Και καλό θα ήταν να είσαι και σύ στο δωμάτιο όταν είναι ελεύθερος,για να σε συνηθίσει στο χώρο και κάποια στιγμή να σε πλησιάσει!!!

----------


## george45

οκ σ ΄ευχαριστώ θα τα εφαρμόσω!
Πριν λίγο κρατούσα ένα στικάκι τροφής με το χέρι μου έξω απ΄το κλουβί και ήρθε κι έφαγε!
Όταν πλησιάζω τα χέρια μου όμως αργά αλλά πολύ κοντά γύρω στα 10 εκατοστά, ανησυχεί, κράζει και πάει να με τσιμπήσει!
Ελπίζω να τα πάμε καλά, έχω αρκετή υπομονή!

*Δύο ρητά που διάβασα στο fb
α.Τα ζώα είναι ο καλύτερος άνθρωπος
β.Όσο περισσότερους ανθρώπους γνωρίζω τόσο πιό πολύ αγαπάω το σκύλο μου

----------


## moutro

> *Δύο ρητά που διάβασα στο fb
> α.Τα ζώα είναι ο καλύτερος άνθρωπος
> β.Όσο περισσότερους ανθρώπους γνωρίζω τόσο πιό πολύ αγαπάω το σκύλο μου


 Πολύ σωστά και τα 2!!! Κ χαίρομαι που ύπάρχουν άνθρωποι που τα ενστερνίζονται!!!

Είνι πάρα πολύ καλό το ότι ήρθε!!! Απλά κρίνοντας από το δικό μου κοκατιλ΄κι,θα πρέπει να έχει κατακτηθεί το βήμα για να πάμε στο επόμενο.Δηλάδή να έρχεται άνετος, μετη πρωτη χωρίς να διστάζει.Θα μπορούσες μετά να κρατάς πάλι το στικάκι αλλά με το χέρι σου μέσα στο κλουβί και να το κρατάς από απόσταση στην αρχή και μετά να πλησιάζεις. Αν έχεις διάθεση και υπομονή,θα δεις υπέροχα πράγματα!!!

----------


## stelios7

Λοιπον καταρχας καλως ηρθες!!! το πουλακι ειναι πανεμορφο!!! Για την εξημερωση να ξερεις ειναι πολλη δυσκολη γιατι το πουλι ειναι μεγαλο σε ηληκεια βεβαια οχι και ακατορθοτη... Δεν ξερω τι ειδους κεχρι του δινεις παντος τα περισοτερα να ξερεις προτημουν αυτο το κεχρι 
Τα πρωτα βηματα πρεπει να ειναι αργα γιατι οσο πας να πλησιασεις το πουλι με το δαχτυλο σου για να το χαιδεψεις μπορει να νομιζεις οτι κανεις προοδο αλλα στην ουσια πας πισω στην αρχη γιατι κατα καποιο τροπο ετσι το αγριεβεις... Να ξερεις οτι κηνηση κανεις διπλα του πρεπει να ειναι ηρεμη ΠΟΤΕ ΜΑ ΠΟΤΕ μην το ξανα πιασεις με το χερι γιατι δεν προκειτε να το εξημεροσεις ποτε... Αμα καποια φορα το βγαλεις απο το κλουβι (ανοιξεις την πορτα και βγει μονο του (δεν πιανουμε το πουλι με το χερι γιατι τρομαζει)) να κοιταξεις να εχεις πολυ χρονο ωστε να ξανα μπει μονο του μεσα. Θα μπει μολις καταλαβει οτι δυψασει η πηνασει μην κανεις βιαστικες και αποτομες κοινισεις...Μολις βγενει απο το κλουβακι κατσε καπου και βαλε διπλα σου το κεχρι οχι πολυ κοντα σου διπλα σου οταν δεις οτι ερχεται περνεις το κεχρι και το φερνεις πιο κοντα σου και σιγα σιγα το βαζεις και πανω σου οστε να ανεβει να φαει πανω σου(προσοχη μην το τρομαξεις γιατι μετα παλι απο την αρχη). Καλη επυτηχια και κυριος υπομονη και μην τα παρατισεις αξιζει το αποτελεσμα!!!!!!!!

----------


## mitsman

Πως τα πατε Στελιο?? τι κανει ο Παρης?

----------


## george45

> Λοιπον καταρχας καλως ηρθες!!! το πουλακι ειναι πανεμορφο!!! Για την εξημερωση να ξερεις ειναι πολλη δυσκολη γιατι το πουλι ειναι μεγαλο σε ηληκεια βεβαια οχι και ακατορθοτη... Δεν ξερω τι ειδους κεχρι του δινεις παντος τα περισοτερα να ξερεις προτημουν αυτο το κεχρι 
> Τα πρωτα βηματα πρεπει να ειναι αργα γιατι οσο πας να πλησιασεις το πουλι με το δαχτυλο σου για να το χαιδεψεις μπορει να νομιζεις οτι κανεις προοδο αλλα στην ουσια πας πισω στην αρχη γιατι κατα καποιο τροπο ετσι το αγριεβεις... Να ξερεις οτι κηνηση κανεις διπλα του πρεπει να ειναι ηρεμη ΠΟΤΕ ΜΑ ΠΟΤΕ μην το ξανα πιασεις με το χερι γιατι δεν προκειτε να το εξημεροσεις ποτε... Αμα καποια φορα το βγαλεις απο το κλουβι (ανοιξεις την πορτα και βγει μονο του (δεν πιανουμε το πουλι με το χερι γιατι τρομαζει)) να κοιταξεις να εχεις πολυ χρονο ωστε να ξανα μπει μονο του μεσα. Θα μπει μολις καταλαβει οτι δυψασει η πηνασει μην κανεις βιαστικες και αποτομες κοινισεις...Μολις βγενει απο το κλουβακι κατσε καπου και βαλε διπλα σου το κεχρι οχι πολυ κοντα σου διπλα σου οταν δεις οτι ερχεται περνεις το κεχρι και το φερνεις πιο κοντα σου και σιγα σιγα το βαζεις και πανω σου οστε να ανεβει να φαει πανω σου(προσοχη μην το τρομαξεις γιατι μετα παλι απο την αρχη). Καλη επυτηχια και κυριος υπομονη και μην τα παρατισεις αξιζει το αποτελεσμα!!!!!!!!




Καλησπέρα παιδιά κι ευχαριστώ για τις συμβουλές!Απ' τη φώτο που βλέπετε έχω κάνει κάποιο θετικό βήμα;

----------


## george45

Νομίζω ότι είναι καλό που με αφήνει να του δώσω το κεχρί!
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v...p;notif_t=like

----------


## vikitaspaw

κουκλι ο μικρος! Το οτι τρωει απ το χερι σου ειναι ενα μεγααααλο βημα! Κανε υπομονη κ θα εκπλαγεις με τις δυνατοτητες του! Μην τον ξαναπιασεις με το γαντι για να τον βγαλεις εξω...αν θελει μονος του ή δωστου δαχτυλο να να ανεβει!! Καλη επιτυχια! Α! κ το μυστικο ειναι ο χρονος...

----------


## tliotis

xaxaxa το αστειο ειναι οτι παει και ο σκυλος να φαει! ωραιο το πουλακι μπραβο για την προοδο!!!

----------


## kaveiros

Να τον χαιρεσαι. Φυσικα η προοδος ειναι μεγαλη. Λογικα θα ερθει και στο χερι σου σε καποιο διαστημα. Με το σκυλι ειναι οκ? δε τον φοβιζει?

----------


## george45

Nαι βίκυ δεν τον ξαναέπιασα με το χέρι, βιάστηκα δεν το ήξερα (35 ημέρες τον έχω)!τον είχα βγάλει με γάντι 2 -3 φορές απ΄το κλουβί!
τώρα έχω περίπου 4 μέρες που του δίνω το κεχρί και μ΄αφήνει!ο χρόνος θα δείξει!

----------


## george45

Ναι απλά μυρίζει την τροφή από περιέργεια και θέλει να δοκιμάσει , αλλά δεν τρώει!
Σ΄ευχαριστώ για το κουράγιο!

----------


## george45

Ελπίζω να έρθει και στο χέρι σιγά σιγά!
Όχι ευτυχώς το μυρίζει και θέλει μα παίξει, ποτέ δεν το γαύγισε ή τον αγρίεψε!Βέβαια ζηλεύει λίγο αν πάω να ασχοληθώ μαζί του κι αυτός δεν είναι κοντά να συμμετέχει!
Φυσικά δεν θα τα αφήνω ελεύθερα και τα 2 μελλοντικά (αν βγαίνει κι ο Πάρης απ΄το κλουβί), γιατί μπορεί ο σκυλάκος να τον τραυματίσει κατά λάθος!
Πάντως και κολλητά που ήταν με το κλουβί η μουσούδα του, ο Πάρης ήταν σχετικά άνετος και έτρωξε απ' το χέρι μου το κεχρί!

----------


## demis

Τα πατε τελεια!!! ειμαι σιγουρος πως συντομα θα ανεβει στο χερι σου!

----------


## papdinos

Παιδια μπορει να μου πει καποιος που θα βρω κεχρι ετσι σε σταχη;

----------


## Oneiropagida

Κώστα, το millet (ή αλλιώς κεχρί σε τσαμπί) μπορείς να το βρεις σχεδόν σε όλα τα πετ-σοπ....

----------


## george45

Το πήρα οδό Αθηνάς  ένα σακουλάκι που έχει αρκετά κλαδάκια μέσα και κάνει 2 €. 
Επίσης πουλάει κι ένα μαγαζί στον Άγιο Μελέτη (κάτω από Λιοσίων, κοντά στην Αττική)!

----------


## mitsman

Ωραια Γιωργο... απλα εχε το νου σου λιγο και στους κανονες καλης λειτουργιας της παρεας μας!!
*

*


> *. Διαφημίσεις οποιουδήποτε περιεχομένου Η απαγόρευση αφορά και  ονόματα εμπόρων ,εκτροφέων (που αναφέρεται ότι εμπορεύονται ή  συμπεραίνεται από τα λεγόμενα ότι εμπορεύονται πτηνά ),γιατρών .*


*
*

----------


## tliotis

Αντε ωραια με το καλο!να μας ενημερωνεις με νεα και να ανεβαζεις και φωτογραφιες με την προοδο σου φιλε μου!

----------


## stelios7

δεν ειναι ευκολο να βρεις το σιγκεκριμενο κεχρι παντος ειναι θαυματουργο  :winky:

----------


## stelios7

λοιπον να σε βοιηθησω λιγο ακομα για να ανεβει στο χερι σου παρε μια ξυλινη πατιθρα και κρατα την σαν επεκταση του δαχτυλου σου η οχι πατιθρα κατι π να μπορει να πατισει και να βασταει το βαρος του.Λοιπον κρατα το οπως σου ειπα απο την ακρι ομως πολυ ακρι. Μετα δοστου κεχρι και βαλε την πατιθρα κοντα στην κοιλια του και απομακρινε σιγα σιγα το κεχρι ωστε να αναγκαστει να ανεβει στη πατυθρα.Μολις κανει την αρχη τον κατεβαζεις και βαζεις το δαχτυλο σου πιο μεσα στην πατιθρα και σιγα σιγα ερχετε ι στιγμη που παταει στο δαχτυλο σου αντι στην πατιθρα και μαθενει. ΠΡΟΣΟΧΗ! Μην βιαστεις να βαλεις το δαχτυλο σου ποιο μεσα!

----------


## george45

Παιδιά ξεχάστηκα, συγχωρέστε με!

----------


## george45

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v...=2&amp;theater

https://fbcdn-sphotos-a.akamaihd.net...05086237_n.jpg

https://fbcdn-sphotos-a.akamaihd.net...18529378_n.jpg

Θα προσπαθήσω να εφαρμόσω κι αυτό με την πατήθρα φίλε Στέλιο!

----------


## tarirs

> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v...=2&amp;theater
> 
> https://fbcdn-sphotos-a.akamaihd.net...05086237_n.jpg
> 
> https://fbcdn-sphotos-a.akamaihd.net...18529378_n.jpg
> 
> Θα προσπαθήσω να εφαρμόσω κι αυτό με την πατήθρα φίλε Στέλιο!


Συνεχισε την προσπαθεια Γιωργο και ειμαι σιγουρος οτι θα ανταμειφθεις με τον καλυτερο τροπο...ειναι φανταστικσ πουλια !!!!!

----------


## stelios7

Ειναι τεσταρισμενο απο εμενα πιανει αυτο!

----------


## george45

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=289406814446130

----------


## vikitaspaw

χαχα...μ αρεσει η φατσα απ το σκυλακι. Τι μουριτσα ειναι αυτη! Δεσ τον πως κοιταει μωρε...Οσο για τον κοκατιλο απλα τελειος κ βλεπω εχετε κανει πολλα βηματα ε? Να τα χαιρεσαι ολα!!

----------


## tliotis

μπραβο, πολυ καλη προοδο ! ωραιο το κοκατιλακιι

----------


## mitsman

Καλα ειναι ΘΕΙΚΟ το κοκατιλακι!!!!!!!! Να το χαιρεσαι!!!!

----------


## vicky_ath

Είναι πανέμορφο!!! Κ τι στριφογυριστό τσουλουφάκι είναι αυτό???? Τέλειοοοο!!!!!!!! 
Να το χαίρεσαι κ καλή συνέχεια να έχετε!!!!

----------


## Lovecarduelis

χαχαχαχ πολύ ωραία εικόνα το λουτινάκι με το σκυλο να παραφυλάει!!!!!!

----------


## stelios7

Μπραβο που τα καταφερες πανεμορφο το κοκατιλακι!!!!

----------


## tarirs

Πανεμορφο παιδια να κανω μια ερωτηση..το δικο μου στα μαγουλα γιατι δεν εχει τοσο εντονα χρωματα...???

----------


## tliotis

> Πανεμορφο παιδια να κανω μια ερωτηση..το δικο μου στα μαγουλα γιατι δεν εχει τοσο εντονα χρωματα...???


γιατι το δικο σου φιλε μου ειναι μηνων και του φιλου ειναι περιπου λεει 4 χρονον, νομιζω ηλικιακα καθαρα και μονο δε φενονται ! θα σου απαντησουν σιγουρα οι γνώστες!
Χαστουκια δοκιμασες ? ΧΑΧΑΧΑ πλακιτσα ετσι ?? ? !!!!!!  :Party0011:  :Party0011:

----------


## Theodor77

Να χαιρεσε το κοκατιλακι σου κοκατιλομπαμπα .
Παντα να σκουζη απο υγεια  .
Ολα τα λεφτα ειναι ο σκυλακος σου .
Κοιταει λες  και εχει  παραπονο  που δεν τον  ταιζεις εκεινη την στιγμη .

----------


## ria

πανεμορφος ο κοκατιλινος....το σκυλακι ομως κλεβει την παρασταση..πολυ φατσα!!!!!!

----------


## george45

Παιδιά κατ' αρχήν σας ευχαριστώ για τα καλά λόγια και τις συμβουλές σας!
Ο Πάρης πλέον, βγαίνει άνετα απ΄το κλουβί μόνος του κι έρχεται στο χέρι μου να φάει το κεχρί!Όταν όμως πάω να τον ακουμπήσω (πολύ αργά και απαλά)
 δεν τρομάζει, ούτε προσπαθεί να φύγει αλλά κράζει και προσπαθεί να με τσιμπήσει!Ήθελα να ρωτήσω μετά από πόσο καιρό θα το ξεπεράσουμε αυτό!Και κάτι
τελευταίο, πως είμαι σίγουρος ότι είναι αρσενικός;δεν τον ακούω να τραγουδάει πολύ και σκέφτομαι να του πάρω ένα ταίρι να ζευγαρώσει μελλοντικά!

----------


## tarirs

> Παιδιά κατ' αρχήν σας ευχαριστώ για τα καλά λόγια και τις συμβουλές σας!
> Ο Πάρης πλέον, βγαίνει άνετα απ΄το κλουβί μόνος του κι έρχεται στο χέρι μου να φάει το κεχρί!Όταν όμως πάω να τον ακουμπήσω (πολύ αργά και απαλά)
>  δεν τρομάζει, ούτε προσπαθεί να φύγει αλλά κράζει και προσπαθεί να με τσιμπήσει!Ήθελα να ρωτήσω μετά από πόσο καιρό θα το ξεπεράσουμε αυτό!Και κάτι
> τελευταίο, πως είμαι σίγουρος ότι είναι αρσενικός;δεν τον ακούω να τραγουδάει πολύ και σκέφτομαι να του πάρω ένα ταίρι να ζευγαρώσει μελλοντικά!


Καλα τα σπανε και τα 2...χαχαχαχα,μηπως ειναι ακομα μικρος διοτι,και μενα που ειναι μικρος τωρα αρχιζει να κανει αλλη φωνη.....

----------


## george45

Σ' ευχαριστώ!Όντως βγήκαν πολύ καλά σ΄αυτή τη φώτο, αν και δυσκολεύτηκα να τη βγάλω με το αριστερό χέρι!
Ο φίλος μου τον υπολόγιζε περίπου 1 ως 2 έτη (μεγάλωσε 2 με 3 πόντους η ουρά του) και τον είχε 2 χρόνια πριν μου το δώσει!
Τον κόβω ως 4 ετών να είναι!

----------


## george45

Γειά σας παιδιά!Αυτό είναι το σταντ του Πάρη!Βέβαια ήρθε η ώρα να σας ζαλίσω πάλι με κάποιες ερωτήσεις!

Ο Πάρης λοιπόν μπορεί να με συνδέει με κάτι καλό (την τροφή), αλλά όταν είναι αρκετά χορτασμένος δεν έρχεται στο 
χέρι μου, ούτε βγαίνει απ΄το κλουβί!Τσιμπάει και κράζει όταν πάω να τον χαϊδέψω απαλά, σε πόσο καιρό λέτε να 
το ξεπεράσουμε αυτό και με τι τρόπο;
Επίσης κράζει δυνατά, αλλά δεν τραγουδάει (σπάνια έχει κάνει διαφορετική κραυγή με 2-3 ήχους) και αναρωτιέμαι μήπως 
είναι θυληκός!Γίνεται στηνΕλλάδα τεστ DNA, είναι ακριβό;Με ενδιαφέρει γιατί θέλω να του πάρω κι ένα ταίρι!

Έχω όμως μπριζωθεί αρκετά με τα μεγάλα πουλιά κι είμαι σε σκέψεις να πάρω από μωρό έναν african grey ή amazon ή jardine!

Sorry αν σας κούρασα!

----------


## moutro

Γιώργο πολύ όμορφο το στάντ του αλλά μην βάζεις κάτω εφημερίδα, το μελάνι είναι τοξικό για τα πουλιά, να προτιμάς το άσπρο χαρτί για να έχεις το κεφάλι σου ήσυχο. Για να έρχεται στο χέρι σου θα μπορούσες να δουλέψεις λίγο με εντολές ή να τον επιβραβεύεις με κεχρί μόνο αφού έρθει σε σένα. Όσο για τα χαδάκια, που είναι και μένα μεγάλο μου παράπονο, μπορεί και να μην τα δεχτεί ποτέ αφού το πουλάκι δεν είναι μικρό και τώρα εξημερώνεται... Εγώ τον έχω απο 2 μηνών και επειδή δεν είναι ταϊσμένος στο χέρι, για χάδια ούτε λόγος... Θέλει αρκετή υπομονή και με το μαλακό για να μην στρεσσαριστεί ή κάνετε βήματα προς τα πίσω... Μου είχαν πει ότι μπορείς να δοκιμάσεις σε δωμάτιο με χαμηλό φωτισμό να τον αγγίζεις απαλά. Με μένα δεν έπιασε, εσύ μπορεί να επιτύχεις!!!

----------


## george45

Μάρθα σ΄ευχαριστώ για τις συμβουλές, για το μελάνι ειδικά δεν το φανταζόμουν!
Σήμερα το μεσημέρι για ένα δίωρο είχα μια ευχάριστη έκπληξη!Ο Πάρης ερχόταν στο χέρι, τον καρπό και τους ώμους μου συνέχεια!Με περιεργαζόταν
στο πρόσωπο γενικά και έδειχνε ότι δε με φοβάται κι όλα αυτά χωρίς να το δελεάσω με τροφή!Φυσικά κάποιες φορές με απειλούσε με τσιρίγματα, 
και με τσιμπιές, αλλά όπως είπες κι εσύ δεν είναι εξημερωμένος από πουλάκι!Είμαι πάντως πολύ χαρούμενος κι ελπίζω να το συνεχίσουμε κάθε μεσημέρι αυτό το μοτίβο!

----------


## george45

Δυστυχώς ο Πάρης μετά από 3 μήνες συμβίωσης δεν είναι πια κοντά μας, βρέθηκε ψόφιος ξαφνικά στο κλουβί του ενώ έδειχνε υγιέστατος. 
Αντίο Παρούλη θα σε θυμόμαστε για πάντα.

----------


## mitsman

ετσι ξαφνικα???? χωρις συμπτωματα?????????? ειναι δυνατον???

λυπαμαι πολυ!

----------


## Kostakos

Τι??? τι κριμα... :sad:   :sad:

----------


## george45

Νομίζω ότι ήμουν σχολαστικός με την καθαριότητα, το κλουβί το καθάριζα και το έπλενα συχνά με καυτό νερό.
Από διατροφή σπόρους ακριβούς γερμανικής εταιρίας, βιταμίνη, κεχρί, το νερό του το άλλαζα 2 φορές τη μέρα,
το κλουβί του ευρύχωρο μη τοξικό.Επίσης αφιέρωνα καθημερινά ένα τρίωρο, το τάιζα στο χέρι, το άφηνα να πετάει, 
να πηγαίνει στο σταντ κ.λ.π
Ούτε ίχνος αδιαθεσίας ή να κοιμάται με το κεφάλι στο φτερό ή κάποια άλλη ένδειξη ασθένειας κι όταν έφυγα το πρωί
ήταν ζωηρότατος κι έδειχνε μια χαρά, αλλά το απόγευμα που ήρθα απ' τη δουλειά το βρήκα ανάσκελα νεκρό με τα μάτια
ανοιχτά.Πάω να σκάσω και νοιώθω τύψεις που δεν το πήγα σε πτηνίατρο μόλις μου το έδωσαν.Θέλω να αποκτήσω ένα νέο,
δυσκολεύομαι τι να διαλέξω κι έκανα ποστ εδώ στο φόρουμ για βοήθεια.Απλά έκανα 2 φορές υποβολή αλλά δεν το βλέπω στα 
θέματα.Μπορεί κάποιος να το δει να με ενημερώσει;Έχει τίτλο ''Ποιός παπαγάλος μου ταιριάζει''

----------


## mitsman

*Ποιός παπαγάλος μου ταιριάζει*σου εχω απαντησει κιολας!

----------


## kaveiros

Γιωργο μηπως επαθε δηλητηριαση απο κατι? μηπως ειχες βαλει καποιο νεο παιχνιδι τελευταια? οτιδηποτε αλλο υποπτο? ειναι η 4η περιπτωση που ακουω μεσα σε λθγο καιρο για ξαφνικο θανατο κοκατιλ και ειναι πολυ περιεργο. Αν μπορεις πες μας και την μαρκα της τροφης.

----------


## tarirs

Μηπως ειναι απο χυμα τροφη...κριμα παντως....πολυ κριμα....και τον χαζευα....

----------


## Oneiropagida

Γιώργο πραγματικά λυπάμαι..........

----------


## george45

Η τροφή ήταν γερμανική από v και τα στικάκια σε χάρτινο κουτί ίδιας μάρκας, το κεχρί καφέ χρώμα σε κλαδάκια χύμα σε σακουλάκι νάυλον (spray millet το λένε :winky: .
Στον πάτο του κλουβιού πάνω απ΄το χαρτί χοντρή άμμος σε χάρτινη συσκευασία εισαγωγής από super market.Nα το τσίμπησε κατσαρίδα ή άλλο παρόμοιο το αποκλείω
κατηγορηματικά, δεν υπάρχει ίχνος από ζωύφιο στο σπίτι, ούτε ήρθε σε επαφή με χημικό υγρό ή σπρέυ καθαριότητας.

----------


## jorgito

*Γιώργο* καλό κουράγιο,
όλοι μας έχουμε χάσει πουλάκια για διάφορους λόγους ..
σημασία έχει ότι έκανες ότι μπορούσες, του αφιέρωσες χρόνο, αυτό είναι που μετράει.
απλά συνέχισε είναι καλό κόλλημα τα πουλιά !!

----------


## george45

Σ΄ευχαριστώ!Όπως το είπες καλό κόλλημα!Αρκετά παλιότερα ως τα 25 μου (τώρα είμαι 45) είχαμε πάντα παπαγαλάκια, καναρίνια, καρδερίνες και παραδείσια.
Όλη η οικογένεια ασχολούνταν με αυτά και τα πρωινά που λείπαμε πάντα ο παππούς και η γιαγιά!

----------


## ΕΥΑ ΛΟΥΚ

Πηρα κι εγώ ενα παπαγαλακι κοκατιλ αλλά με διαγνώνει συνεχεια και μάλιστα άσχημα Τι πρέπει να κάνω....... ::  :Sad0121:    Με φοβάται και απομακρύνεται μόλις το πλησίασω.Τρώει, πίνει αλλα δεν με αφήνει να το άγγιξω και για να του βάλω τροφή πρέπει να βάλω γάντια για να μην με διαγνώνει ουφ.... :Fighting0029:  ::

----------


## Giorgekid

Εύα εαν θελεις μπορεις να μας πεις τι γραφει το δαχτυλιδι του κοκατιλ σου !!!!! *εφοσον εχει δαχτυλιδι

Επισης εαν σου ειναι ευκολο μπορεις να μας βαλεις μια φωτογραφια του για να δουμε εαν εχει ολοκληρώσει την πρωτη Πτερόροια?

οπως και να εχουν τα πραγματα αστον να ηρεμήσει και μολις δει οτι δεν σε φοβάται τοσο πολυ αρχισε να τον ταιζεις ηλιοσπορους απο το χερι σου!!!!!

----------


## ΕΥΑ ΛΟΥΚ

Δεν ειχα ποτε αλλο παπαγαλακι και εχω ενθουσιαστει...Λετε να παρω κι αλλο ενα για να εχει παρεα....Δεν ξερω, αλλα το κλουβι πιστευω δεν ειναι για δυο κοκατιλ. Του εχω παρει και κατι ''λιχουδιες'' που τισ λατρευει...Ομως δεν ξερω αν ειναι αγορι ή κοριτσι μου ειπαν οτι ειναι κοριτσι αλλα δεν ειμαι σιγουρη . Μπορει κανεις να με βοηθησει..... :: θα βγαλω μια photo και θα την ανεβασω αργοτερα....

----------


## CaptainChoco

Πόσο καιρό έχεις το παπαγαλάκι σου; Αν το έχεις λίγο διάστημα είναι λογικό να σε φοβάται και να νιώθει άβολα. Προσπάθησε να κάνεις υπομονή και να του δώσεις χρόνο να σε συνηθίσει  :winky:  Πιστεύω πως αν το έχεις λίγο καιρό, καλό θα ήταν να περιμένεις λίγο πριν του πάρεις συντροφιά γιατί μετά θα είναι πιο δύσκολο να σε μάθει. Όσο για το φύλο του, αν ανεβάσεις φωτογραφία του λογικά οι πιο έμπειροι θα μπορούν να σου πουν, εκτός αν είναι κάποια μετάλλαξη που τότε θα το καταλάβεις κυρίως από τη συμπεριφορά του!  :Happy:

----------

